# Music that defines you



## Incognito (Aug 22, 2009)

If you don't get the title of the thread then its basically saying that this is a thread were you post names of songs and or urls to that song that explain what your feeling.
Like for example I was pretty angry awhile ago and so I was hearing this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPEbruCZIho


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 22, 2009)

Gabber is great for when you are *so angry you are going to explode*

Fuck Trance


----------



## shadowshade (Aug 22, 2009)

deathstars is good for a dark evil mood this one is good http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly-jMFFjIbM


----------



## Takun (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtnG6EHh1N4  I feel like a fridge.

LOL TAKUN MADE A DRONE SOUNDS LIKE AN APPLIANCE JOKE.  HE'S SO FUNNY.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 22, 2009)

If you feel depressed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48cTUnUtzx4


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 22, 2009)

Most recently, it would be "Sick, Sick, Sick" by Queens of the Stone Age. Too much alcohol = sick, sick, sick....don't resist... XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcXCaXz0GbU


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es4jwEwG1KQ


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NBmqlLY4AI 
this song defines me more than anything in this world...its like it was made for me....I normally cut to this song....*sighs* This is when my life was at its darkest.


----------



## Schan (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYq8Erjieug

xD


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eucS-vZ99SQ This stuff o.=.o


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDaydV-KWxY

Defines growing up in the heart of Jersey more than anything.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure if I could really say that one artist or song 'defines' me as a whole, but...

As a genre, I find that DSBM accurately represents my emotions for a large percentage of the time. Examples: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxkBU-XVDGY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DDRIfd0QYs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09jnfQcTRT8


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 23, 2009)

im pretty relaxed and slightly dreamy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2WsPN-rr9o


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGRa4oIWPw4&feature=related 
Even without the lyrics this resembles my feelings at any given time


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Aug 24, 2009)

I often rant along the lines of this songs lyrics to my friends. And its a good song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzdFTth68pM


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Aug 24, 2009)

Powerman 5000 - Free (Easly found on dizzler.com)


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's my theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCSWCZSIXqw
The acoustic version of "Watching the Wheels" by John Lennon.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 25, 2009)

THIS -> A Living Will - Elliott Smith




Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eucS-vZ99SQ This stuff o.=.o



What the... pop rap death metal? That's interesting.
It started off all  and then :x and then 8)



Hackfox said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NBmqlLY4AI
> this song defines me more than anything in this world...its like it was made for me....I normally cut to this song....*sighs* This is when my life was at its darkest.



Good song. Hope you're better now.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 25, 2009)

Because, once more, your life isn't a Linkin' Park Song.


----------



## Luka Kovacevic (Aug 25, 2009)

Little Know It All, by Iggy Pop 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFop...6C1EDAB8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24

~Luka


----------

